# Any vendors that can help a small start-up?



## BumbleBee (11/11/14)

I have a small tattoo studio and have been active in converting folks to vaping and educating the rest. I have a few converts so far but can't keep them going, I've tried to get them to buy online from trusted vendors but most folks just refuse to go online for supplies, they want to buy directly. I've tried carrying a small amount of stock but simply don't have the capital to do a proper job of it. This is a small town so things move quite slowly here. I'm getting people coming into my shop mostly looking for juice and leaving empty handed and it is really bugging me.

This is something I've been avoiding but I just don't have any other choice. I'm putting this out there in the hope that there are any vendors that are willing to help me out with some consignment stock, or even gear that has been gathering dust. I will not be selling anything online or sending anything via courier or the post, this is purely something I want to do over the counter at my studio.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## KieranD (11/11/14)

I will be happy to assist where I can  
Drop me a mail on info@vapecartel.co.za

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Riddle (11/11/14)

We will be happy to assist a little as well. Send me your contact details and we can discuss it further.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Melinda (11/11/14)

Skyblue has a line of juice that we will also be able to help with drop me a mail at melinda@skybluevaping.co.za

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## WHITELABEL (11/11/14)

It just amazes me how awesome the vendors on this forum are!

Reactions: Agree 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Twisper (11/11/14)

Gambit said:


> It just amazes me how awesome the vendors on this forum are!



+1


----------



## KimH (11/11/14)

I am more than happy to help out as well.
Will drop you an email tomorrow morning EARLY lol!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Nooby (11/11/14)

One really gets the shivers reading this from the Vendors...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Al3x (11/11/14)

can't help you out on the juices, but if you want to keep some high wattage mods or some drippers pm me

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## BumbleBee (11/11/14)

Thank you so much for all the help, will be getting in touch with everyone soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/11/14)

I'll see what I can do too bud  send me a pm

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rudi (15/11/14)

Lol by the looks of things Tzaneen is going to be the vape capital of SA by the time @BumbleBee is done with it!
Good luck man and kudos to the Vendors for offering the help! I know the feeling of living in a small town trying to convert people to vaping!
Keep it up!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silverbear (15/11/14)

Drop me a PM, let me see what I can arrange with Walter @ eciggies.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## VapeGrrl (15/11/14)

I will chat to @JakesSA and see what we can also contribute

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## BigGuy (15/11/14)

@BumbleBee always willing to help dude all our 10ml JUST B juice that we had left in stock has just became yours dude. No need to pay for it and PM me your address dude so we can send it to you just make sure to sell it at market price and that should give you a few grand to buy some more stock dude. it is various flavors and NIC strengths.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## BumbleBee (15/11/14)

OMG! The response has been so overwhelming, I am in absolute awe! 

Thank you so much to everyone that has offered to help, this is amazing, really!

It's been a very busy week for me, there are a few of you I haven't contacted yet, I'm just waiting for the dust to settle a bit and to get all my varkies together

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/11/14)

BigGuy said:


> @BumbleBee always willing to help dude all our 10ml JUST B juice that we had left in stock has just became yours dude. No need to pay for it and PM me your address dude so we can send it to you just make sure to sell it at market price and that should give you a few grand to buy some more stock dude. it is various flavors and NIC strengths.


Are you serious?! Dude, that is spectacular! That right there is an eppppic PIF!.... no words dude, thank you so much

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## BigGuy (15/11/14)

@BumbleBee As i have said numerous times dude we are more about getting people to go digital dude than the money. And if a fellow VAPE HEAD needs help we will help no questions asked.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## RIEFY (15/11/14)

wow awesome stuff

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bumblebabe (16/11/14)

I would like to thank everyone of you AWESOME people!!!!
I know how much this means to @BumbleBee and the response is just amazing 

THANK YOU!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BigGuy (16/11/14)

I found a whole of other juice that i had around that has not been opened from liqua and hangseng which ill send you as well. @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/11/14)

I recall somewhere on the forum someone said they wish they could find one place where you could get stock from all the vendors at once. 

Looks like Tzaneen is going to be the new one stop walk-in vaping shop!

All the best @BumbleBee 

Now there is even more of a reason for me to swing past your side of the world

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (17/11/14)

Silver said:


> I recall somewhere on the forum someone said they wish they could find one place where you could get stock from all the vendors at once.
> 
> Looks like Tzaneen is going to be the new one stop walk-in vaping shop!
> 
> ...


LoL, Tzaneen is a bit out of the way for most folks but at least the okes in Tzaneen are going to be so spoiled for choice 

None of this would have been possible without this community, it still blows me away how helpful this group of people are.... very different from what I'm used to in this world of "eat or be eaten"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/11/14)

BigGuy said:


> I found a whole of other juice that i had around that has not been opened from liqua and hangseng which ill send you as well. @BumbleBee


@BigGuy that is way above and way beyond! You guys are simply amazing

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (17/11/14)

Come to @BumbleBee .. We have ink and juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## annemarievdh (17/11/14)

@BumbleBee, 

Congrats, and may your new adventure be full of highlights. 

I'll be sure to make a turn when I'm in the area again 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## BumbleBee (17/11/14)

annemarievdh said:


> @BumbleBee,
> I'll be sure to make a turn when I'm in the area again


Absolutely, we can start a tropical thunderstorm

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (17/11/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Absolutely, we can start a tropical thunderstorm



Hahaha and some flavored floods  


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

